

Amazon releases Cloud Music Player for web and Android  - YooLi
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_355091782_4?ie=UTF8&node=2658409011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=049EMNTK3XADJAYJWC7E&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1291940422&pf_rd_i=163856011

======
YooLi
Late Monday night seems odd to me. Maybe they caught wind of Apple announcing
something on Tuesday morning (traditional time for Apple to drop news)?

